# Water Change Woes



## bot2600 (Oct 16, 2017)

So I've been using one of those awesome gravel vacs that hooks up directly to your faucet, but we just remodeled and now none of the faucets has a removable aerator that I can hook it up to.

Any ideas from others who have run into a similar issue? Going back to buckets would be the worst


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

just a quick question... :-? :-? :-? 
how much water do you waste with that method every time you do a water change?...   :x 
what i did was just to run a pvc pipe from the closest water pipe to the tank,
connect a quick connect adapter and a ball valve to it, and another pvc pipe to the drainage / sewer / outside and ""voila"""... 
  8) :wink: :thumb: =D>


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

joselepiu said:


> how much water do you waste with that method every time you do a water change?


This is an excellent question. Seems to me there is a lot of waste. :-?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You're only supposed to leave the water running long enough to start a siphon and turn it off...


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> You're only supposed to leave the water running long enough to start a siphon and turn it off...


 That makes more sense.....I've watched a few videos where they left the faucet running the whole time and I thought there had to be a better way. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

bot2600 said:


> So I've been using one of those awesome gravel vacs that hooks up directly to your faucet, but we just remodeled and now none of the faucets has a removable aerator that I can hook it up to.
> 
> Any ideas from others who have run into a similar issue? Going back to buckets would be the worst


Change the faucets??????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I always at least have a faucet for the Python in the laundry room sink/tub. You can run it up/down stairs without a problem as long as you have enough hose.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

It should have an adapter to hook up a garden hose...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The faucet or the Python?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

The python comes with an adapter to hook it up to a garden hose to start the siphon, or at least I thought they did... It's been years since I've used one. I use an electric pump to drain the tank and run the water hose directly into the tank via a catalytic carbon bottle.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It does, but people want to mix hot and cold from the inside taps.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> It does, but people want to mix hot and cold from the inside taps.


Oh yeah that's true. I have garden hose wyes with shut off valves connected to my washing machine hookups for that purpose. When it starts getting cold out, I move my carbon bottle to the laundry room and run my water through it that way. I'm sure someone could run a python the same way.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> You're only supposed to leave the water running long enough to start a siphon and turn it off...


that way it takes forever to empty 30% - 40% -50%... :roll: :roll: :roll: ...



caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I use an electric pump to drain the tank and run the water hose directly into the tank via a catalytic carbon bottle.


+1... :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: ...


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

joselepiu said:


> caldwelldaniel26 said:
> 
> 
> > You're only supposed to leave the water running long enough to start a siphon and turn it off...
> ...


I agree, that's why I got rid of the python and bought a pump. I use a cheap petsmart siphon to clean up waste and run the discharge side of the hose into the sump so the water level just evens back out after a while instead of having to add more water.


----------



## bot2600 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the ideas, I ended up doing a mix of some of them. I picked up a pump to get the water out, and also use the cheap petsmart siphon for vacuuming and then I also remembered in the mud room behind the kitchen we have hookups for a washer (we use the hookups in the basement so they are unused) and put a Y on them so I can get the temperature I want


----------



## bot2600 (Oct 16, 2017)

BlueSunshine said:


> Change the faucets??????


LOL, I wish, the wife puts up with my hobby, but she gets to pick the faucets


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Good deal, I'm glad everything worked out! Using a pump to drain the tank is the quickest and most efficient way, next to having a bulkhead in the side of the tank.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

bot2600 said:


> BlueSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Change the faucets??????
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do like the Python instead of a pump because it allows me to vacuum. Half the time, I'm not even finished with the vacuuming before I'm over 50% water removed.

It only takes 20 minutes to drain 50% of the 125G so really not a long wait.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It takes me an hour to drain 50% of my 210 into the floor drain. No big deal, it's an hour that I don't have to spend mowing the lawn. ; )


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a battery powered vacuum that I use in between cleanings so when I use the siphon in conjunction with the pump it goes pretty quick. I have a one year old baby girl and she likes to get all in the mix so I try to get the chore done as quickly as possible lol.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

bot2600 said:


> BlueSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Change the faucets??????
> ...


yep...that's how it works, pick your battles wisely and faucets are not it. :lol: :lol: 
Try looking at a hardware store, lowe's or homedepot. You can pick up faucet adapters that will adapt a faucet to a water hose connector. Should be 3 or 4 different thread patterns to choose from, maybe you can find one that will fit your faucet. We were not so lucky, had some off the wall thread pattern on ours.
Oh...one more suggestion....ALWAYS stay on the WIFE"S good side!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Here is a link that might help you get started in your search for an adapter.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/BrassCraft-15- ... er/3147009


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

BlueSunshine said:


> Here is a link that might help you get started in your search for an adapter.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/BrassCraft-15- ... er/3147009


First link was the wrong one. Here is the link I wanted to post.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Danco-55-64-in ... er/3647060


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> Using a pump to drain the tank is the quickest and most efficient way, next to having a bulkhead in the side of the tank.





noddy said:


> It takes me an hour to drain 50% of my 210 into the floor drain. No big deal, it's an hour that I don't have to spend mowing the lawn. ; )





caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I have a battery powered vacuum that I use in between cleanings so when I use the siphon in conjunction with the pump it goes pretty quick. I have a one year old baby girl and she likes to get all in the mix so I try to get the chore done as quickly as possible lol.





BlueSunshine said:


> yep...that's how it works, pick your battles wisely and faucets are not it. :lol: :lol:
> Oh...one more suggestion....ALWAYS stay on the WIFE"S good side!!!!! :lol: :lol:


true... :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: ...
and every has to do what we have to do... :lol: :lol: :lol: ...
lol...  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: ...


----------

